# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Tunceli'den gelen mektup

## bozok

*Tunceli'den gelen mektup* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/12/2009* 




Bir değerli okuyucudan gelen mektubu aynen aktarmak istiyorum, buyurun okuyun;

_“10 Kasım’da, Onur üymen beyin Dersim gafı ile başlayan tartışma sürüyor._

_Siz de doğal olarak düşüncelerinizi yazıyorsunuz._

_Ben Tuncelili bir Türk vatandaşıyım._

_Size biraz bilgi aktarmak istiyorum._

_1- Tunceli Kürt ve Türk aşiretlerinden oluşur. Yani orada kimin Kürt kimin Türk olduğunu ayırmak zordur. üoğu kendini Horasan’dan gelmiş ve oraya yerleşmiş Kızılbaş Türk olarak görür. 1970 yılına kadar her kasabada Emeniler de vardı. 1975 yılından sonra da bunların hepsi gitti. şimdi Ermeni var mı bilmiyorum. Amma Ermeni kızlarla evlenmiş ve onlardan doğma çok vatandaşımız var._

_2- Baytar Nuri ve Aliser Tuncelili değiller. Bu iki kişi de ajandır. Tuncelililer bunu bilir. Aliser Tunceli’de ve yine Tuncelililer tarafından öldürülmüştür._

_3- Seyit Rıza, Hz. Hüseyin soyundan gelen biridir. Bu nedenle oradaki aşiretlerin üzerinde çok büyük etkisi var. Kızılbaşlık inancının oradaki en tepe ismidir._

_4- Dersim aşiretleri Cumhuriyetin kuruluşunda Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün yanında yer almışlardır. Buna en iyi örnek Diyab Ağa’dır. Cumhuriyete karşı değillerdir. şıh Sait ayaklanmasında, o ayaklanmaya karşı durmuşlardır. şıh Sait’in yeğeni şıh Persin’i, Palu önlerinde öldüren ve emrindeki kuvvetleri mağlup edenler Tuncelili aşiretlerdir. Bunun nedeni ise Tuncelili aşiretler, Kızılbaş, şıh Sait’in ise şafi olmasından kaynaklanan derin ayrılıktır._

_5- Tunceli’deki aşiretlerin (1937 ve 1938) o zamanki ayaklanmasının asıl sebebi aşiretlerin elindeki yetkilerin kısıtlanmasından kaynaklanmıştır. Amacı da Kürt devleti kurmak değildir._

_6- Seyit Rıza, okuma yazması olmayan biridir. Yabancı devletleri bilmez. Onun adını kullanarak Baytar Nuri ya da başkaları mektup yazmış olabilir. Bu mektuplara iyi bakmak lazım._

_7- Her toplumda olduğu gibi insanların hepsi aynı düşünceleri savunamazlar. ürneğin benim gibi ödünsüz Atatürkçü ve Cumhuriyete bağlı bireyler olduğu gibi, PKK’lı olanlar ve başka siyasi partilerin görüşlerini benimseyenler de vardır._

_8- Amma bir sıkıntımız var ki bunu tüm Tuncelililere yaşatırlar. Bizim Kızılbaş ve Tuncelili olmamız nedeni ile hepimize ikinci sınıf Türk vatandaşı muamelesi yaparlar ve kuşku ile bakarlar. Bundan dolayı ciddi bir mutsuzluk yaşarız. Bu düşüceyi silmek de sizin gibi yurttaşlarımıza düşüyor. Toplum uzerinde etkili olan sizlere gerek var._

_Lütfen bizi kategorize etmeyiniz. Biz Tunceliliyiz ve Kızılbaşız. Amma aynı düşünmeyiz. Farklı farklı düşüncede olan insanlarımız var. Yasadışı işe karışan cezasını bulsun. Amma suçsuz olan da kendini ikinci sınıf vatandaş gibi hissetmesin. Bizlere kuşku ile bakılmasın. Herkes kendinden sorumludur._

_Bu konularda da haksızlığa ve adaletsizliğe uğramamamız için sizlerden yardım beklemek hakkımızdır..._ 

_Saygılarımla._ 

_Hakkı üakan.”_ 


Sayın Hakkı üakan’a bizi bilgilendirdiği için teşekkür ediyorum.


...

----------


## bozok

*Seyit Rıza, Arap mı ki Hz. Hüseyin soyu olsun?!!*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/12/2009* 




Tuncelili Emekli üğretmen Mehmet üztürk’ün mektubu bugünkü yazımız.. Sayın üztürk Seyit Rıza yobazını sergiliyor, okuyalım..

_“Selam sayın Kılıç, ben de Tunceliliyim ve haykırıyorum, bizi Osmanlı padişahıyla kırıp zorla Kürtleştiren zihniyet gene aynı hatalarla tarih yazmaya devam etmektedir. Bakınız 1938 Meclis tutanaklarına, müfettiş raporlarına. üz be öz Türk olan Türkmen aşiretleri nasıl ne adına isyan edip, yanlışlar içine düşmüşlerdir. İngiliz ajanı, Suriyeli, Hıristiyan bir ailenin çocuğu İngilizler tarafından Dersim’i kışkırtmak için yetiştirilip, o cahil insanları kırdırmıştır.”_ 

Gönderen, *Mehmet Koçyiğit:* 

_“Bizim köyden de Dersim’de şehit düşmüş bir asker var. Ailede biri 3 diğeri 2 yaşında yetim kalmış. şehidin annesi üzüntüsünden aklını yitirip ölmüş; amcası ise dayanamamış, damdan düşüp ölmüş. Bu ailede bu travma halen de yaşamakta. şehit düşen çocuğun adı hem anne hem de baba soyundan doğan çocuklara verilmiş. O çocuklardan en büyüğü 60 en küçüğü 4 yaşında. Durum böyle. İsyana yaklaşım çok yanlış. İsyanın adı DERSİM İSYANI değil; isyanın adı Seyit Rıza isyanı. Seyit Rıza bir Zaza. Arap değil. Bu şahıs seyit olmanın getirisi bol olduğu için kendisinin Hz Ali soyundan geldiğini iddia ediyor. Böyle bir aile kendi köyümde var. şavşatlılar. Ama Hz. ümer soyundan geldiğini iddia ederler. Ben inanmam ama, halk bu iddia karşısında suskundur. Hem Zaza hem Arap, hem Tuncelili hem de Kerbelalı. Bu nasıl çelişkidir bu böyle. Dinci kanat ile Alici kanat olaya seyitlik ve Alicilik at gözlüğünden bakmakta. 62 yıllık bir olayı bugünlerde olmuş gibi gündem yaratmak, ahlaksızlıktır; ama, prim yapmakta. Seyit Rıza isyanı 1 kez de olmadı: Dersim 37 ve Dersim 38 İsyanları 2 kez oldu. Biri bastırıldı, derken diğeri patlak verdi. Sen, Devletin masum askerini katlet 62 yıl sonra şöhret ol!!! Ne ala memleket. Onur üymen konuşurken ben tesadüf bu ya TRT 3’ü dinlemekteydim. Hiç bi şey demedi aslında. Ve fakat DTP’li Sırrı Sakık laf attı. Dersim Katliamı sözünü etti. O saatten sonra da dillerde pelesenk. Kuzum neden bu DTP’lilerin peşinden sürüklenmek. Mağaralar ateşe verilmiş, miş miş de miş miş. İnsanoğlu evlerde mi yaşamakta mağaralarda mı? Neden Seyit Rıza ve 5 karısı mağaralarda ki. şimdiki PKK’lılar da mağaralarda değil mi? Peki yakılmış da neden Seyit Rıza nam şahıs yakılmamış da yargılanmış. Tarihe bakarken dikkatli olalım. Her olayı herkes işine geldiği gibi yazar ise buna tarih denilmez. Seyit Rıza İsyanının bastırılması bize Hatay’ı getirmiştir. üünkü Anadolu’nun ortasında Tunceli hiç bir kıyıya komşusu bile yok. Buna rağmen, neden ve nasıl olur da isyan eder? üünkü Türkiye’nin göreceği esaslı bir sorun var. O da Hatay!!! Bu ülkenin uyanık oğulları hem isyanı bastırdı hem de Hatay’ı elde etti. Eğer şeyh Sait isyanı bastırıldığında ülkenin eli güçlü olsaydı Musul sorununu da kendi lehine çözerdi. Bugünlerde üzerinde çok durulan İhsan Sabri üağlayangil’in anılarında, Atatürk idamlara cevaz vermez diye, asılmaların O yüce şahıstan habersiz yapıldığı yazılmakta. Lütfen biraz düşünelim.”_ 



...

----------

